# Freud Quadra-Cut Roundover Bit "Wow"



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks , this sounds like a winner !
how many bits do they make like this ?


----------



## JimBuchanan (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm glad you had a positive experience with these bits, too. They aren't cheap, but they perform so well it's worth it.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to hear!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I was impressed with the 3 wing bits that are out, so I can imagine the cut you get from the 4 wing. Thanks for the review.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Pete, thanks for the review. I have not purchased a lot of bits from Freud but I have been looking at these and wondering if they performed as well as advertised. Based on your review I will have to add some of these to my collection of bits.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I have that same bit and I love it. I would highly recommend it. Of course I used it in a Festool Router (Hand held)--I guess that's cheating, huh? I've used other quadra-cut bits in my "normal" routers, and they really are good (The bit, that is!)

patron, Looks like Freud makes about thirty-one bits right now in the Quadra-cut--12 profiles (different sizes of several of those) I'm sure they will be adding others as time goes on.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried the roman ogee. It replaced a high speed steel bit. What a huge step up. Wow do they cut fast and smooth!!! They are a very good buy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have some there great.good review


----------



## softouch (Jun 20, 2009)

I have about 30 Freud bits and have been very happy with them all. I also have about 1/2 a dozen from Lee Valley … they too have been very good. Have used these on pine, walnut, cherry, cedar and maple. I usually have to sand the end grain for most profiles..


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

All wood that is "routed" needs sanding, regardless of the make, the feed speed, or the router

skipping sanding is just …............silly


----------



## EPB (Apr 7, 2009)

I have several of the Quadra bits now after my first experience with their reverse ogee bit. They do cost more but do such a good job and the sharp edge holds up.


----------

